# Riverdale Spillway Pond



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just curious if anyone has ever fished the Spillway Pond by Riverdale? Went camping down there a few weeks ago and saw they had a fishing dock and saw one boat out there. Seen some fish jumping as well. I know the F&G page says it has walleye, perch and crappie. It also says that it is almost 70 feet deep. I have been by there a few more times and I have not seen anyone fishing since that first time.

Any info? Any Tips? You can PM me if you want.


----------

